# Double Fried Crispy Chicken Wings



## powerplantop (May 4, 2015)

For Marinade:
1/2 teaspoon Black Pepper
1 teaspoon Salt
1 teaspoon Granulated Garlic
1 teaspoon Cayenne Pepper
1 Tablespoon Hot Sauce
1 Cup Buttermilk

Mix marinade and coat wings. Let wings marinate 1 or 2 hours in the refrigerator. 

Season 1.5 Cups All Purpose Flour with:
1/4 teaspoon Black Pepper
1/4 teaspoon Salt
1/4 teaspoon Granulated Garlic
1/4 teaspoon Cayenne Pepper

After wings have marinated coat with seasoned flour and let rest for 10 minutes.

After 10 minutes coat wings again and heat oil to 340F

Working in batches fry wings until they have just browned on both sides. Remove and place on wire rack. 

After all wings have been browned heat oil to 375F. Working in batches fry wings until golden brown. Remove to wire rack. 



Double Fried Crispy Chicken Wings by powerplantop, on Flickr

Video Recipe


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Caslon (May 4, 2015)

What's kind of cool is my Albertson's supermarket sells packages of chicken drummettes, no wings, just the little drumsticks. I use to fry them up in my Presto Cool Daddy. I want to try pan frying them to get a crispier coating.  I may ditch my $49 Presto Fry Daddy. I haven't had much luck with it other than frying chicken drummettes.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 4, 2015)

Drumettes are the meaty portion of chicken wings. Drumsticks are the legs.


----------



## Caslon (May 4, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Drumettes are the meaty portion of chicken wings. Drumsticks are the legs.



The meaty portion? 

Yes...  drumettes are mini drumsticks cut from  wing portions off a small chicken and packaged and labeled as chicken drumettes.  It's nice to get just the mini drumsticks in a package, not the wing parts. To me, the wing parts always seem a little bit more fatty, I may be mistaken.


----------



## jennyema (May 4, 2015)

Drumettes are wings.  One specific part of a full one.  I think that was GG's point


----------



## GotGarlic (May 4, 2015)

jennyema said:


> Drumettes are wings.  One specific part of a full one.  I think that was GG's point



Yes, thanks, jennyema. I think calling them "mini drumsticks" could be confusing to people who aren't familiar with them, since drumsticks are a different part of the bird. I did actually know someone in college who thought drumettes were small chicken legs aka drumsticks.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 4, 2015)

Call 'em what you like while I elbow my way up to the table.


----------



## Addie (May 4, 2015)

KFC used to sell drumettes. I tried them once and was not impressed. Too salty and really no flavor to speak of. What they do with them now, I have no idea.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 4, 2015)

Powerplant, those sound and look really good.  I love wings with a little spicy kick.  Thank you for sharing your recipe - copied and saved to make soon!


----------



## Addie (May 4, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Call 'em what you like while I elbow my way up to the table.



I am right behind you. Too bad you can't get packages of wings like you used to. They are far and few between. Great TV snacks.


----------



## powerplantop (May 4, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Powerplant, those sound and look really good.  I love wings with a little spicy kick.  Thank you for sharing your recipe - copied and saved to make soon!



You're very welcome! Please let me know how they turn out.


----------



## Addie (May 4, 2015)

Same here PP. Only I will be omitting the Cayenne Pepper. Not the best seasoning for this elderly stomach. This cooking method is based on making crispy French Fries. Standard cooking method if you want your fried foods to be crispy. Regardless, it sounds so easy and delicious. Now to find me some chicken wings that aren't in the frozen aisle. 

My store has these bags that I wouldn't even toss into the trough for the swine. Pin feathers, large hack marks where the cleaver missed, etc. I will pass thank you. Even if I have to pay top price and wait for them. With this recipe, it will be well worth it!


----------



## Rocklobster (May 4, 2015)

Caslon said:


> The meaty portion?
> 
> Yes...  drumettes are mini drumsticks cut from  wing portions off a small chicken and packaged and labeled as chicken drumettes.  It's nice to get just the mini drumsticks in a package, not the wing parts. To me, the wing parts always seem a little bit more fatty, I may be mistaken.


The meaty end of the drumette is actually the joint where the wing attaches to the bird. I'll call it the shoulder. If a chicken has a shoulder


----------



## Cheryl J (May 5, 2015)

powerplantop said:


> You're very welcome! Please let me know how they turn out.


 
Will do!  By the way, is this for about a pound and a half or so of wings?


----------



## powerplantop (May 5, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Will do!  By the way, is this for about a pound and a half or so of wings?



I think so it was a pack of 10 wings so I had 20 wing pieces.


----------



## RPCookin (May 5, 2015)

My wife and I fight over the wing part that isn't the drumette,, the piece with two bones.  When I make wings, the leftovers are always drumettes.


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2015)

SO and I are the perfect couple  I like the drumettes and she like the second section.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 5, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> SO and I are the perfect couple  I like the drumettes and she like the second section.


 
That IS perfect!


----------



## taxlady (May 5, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> SO and I are the perfect couple  I like the drumettes and she like the second section.


Stirling and I are also the perfect couple. I like both parts and Stirling doesn't want wings. He says they are too fiddly.


----------



## RPCookin (May 6, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Stirling and I are also the perfect couple. I like both parts and Stirling doesn't want wings. He says they are too fiddly.



My 92 year old father-in-law just recently discovered that he can cook wings for himself.  He also found what I believe to be a truism about wings - that it didn't do him any good to cook two meals worth at once.  He said that once he started eating them he didn't stop until they were gone, and he is not normally a big eater any time.  He now just makes enough for one meal.  

I made wings for him a couple of Sundays ago.  Liberally seasoned with a mild jerk seasoning spice mix, then dredged in flour and pan fried.  Simple and tasty.


----------



## Caslon (May 7, 2015)

I welcome this recipe as I've now geared myself towards cast iron frying chicken and will be disposing of my $49 Presto fryer.   I never had luck with that thing. Chicken drummettes was all I used it for. It took a lot of oil each time.  Then I had to save the oil, store it.  Cleaning my Presto fryer took a good 10-15 minutes each time.  A CI pan cleaning took me all of 2 minutes and I didn't use that much oil.

  Next up is learning how to pan fry  pork chops.
Shake 'N Bake is how I cook bone in pork chops at present.
I wanna try cooking up pork chops in my CI pan.  No idea how to proceed.
"The other white meat."


----------



## msmofet (May 9, 2015)

YUMMY! Thank you PP!!








taxlady said:


> Stirling and I are also the perfect couple. I like both parts and Stirling doesn't want wings. He says they are too fiddly.


----------

